# 10 foot boss push box



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have two 10 ft push boxes for sale. These are excellent boxes and they scrape very well with the steel trip edge. Plows are 2 years old, I bought them in 2015 for $3,000 each and I am looking for 1,600 each now. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Also, I have accounts available in Naperville IL if anyone is interested.
Thanks

Email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Which model 
And any chance of shipping one and a skid 
Or pm me an adres so I can gooogel how long of a trip


----------

